# Most preferred meat rabbit breed in Alabama?



## craftymama86 (Jun 3, 2012)

After talking to several people about our Angoras and getting into the subject of meat rabbits my husband is now interested in raising meat rabbits. (Slaughter time is going to be tough for me, LOL).... 

So, for those in AL, which meat breed does best kept outside, tastes better (if there is a difference) and.... do any of you use the fur?

Any other comments, suggestions, tips are much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


----------



## manybirds (Jun 3, 2012)

craftymama86 said:
			
		

> After talking to several people about our Angoras and getting into the subject of meat rabbits my husband is now interested in raising meat rabbits. (Slaughter time is going to be tough for me, LOL)....
> 
> So, for those in AL, which meat breed does best kept outside, tastes better (if there is a difference) and.... do any of you use the fur?
> 
> Any other comments, suggestions, tips are much appreciated! Thanks in advance!


i'm not sure whats prefered in that particular state but florida whites and newzealand whites are the best (a cross between the 2 is really good). For fur, i'm not positive on the exacts but i think you butcher 2 different ways depending on wether ur going for meat or for fur. If u want just fur i know standerd rex's or satins are the most preferd


----------



## DianeS (Jun 3, 2012)

I have never heard of any difference between breeds as far as taste goes. Don't know anyone who eats rabbit and says "oh, this is a New Zealand, isn't it?". So I wouldn't worry about that. 

If you are careful with housing, I beleive any of the traditional meat breeds would be OK outside anywhere in the 48 contiguous US states. Those would be New Zealand, Californian, Florida Whites, Standard Rex, and Satin. (I may be missing one, if I am its not intentional.) All wire caging, shade all day, plenty of cool water, maybe even a fan, things like that make the heat bearable. 

The method of butchering is the same regardless of whether you are raising for meat or pelt. You just trim the pelt up after it is off if you are going to keep it. Rex and Satin are the most popular pelts because of their feel and look. But all the traditional meat breeds have pelts that can be used. If you have ever gone into a SouthWest or Native American shop, the pelts you see there for sale or as shelf decoration are usually the larger breeds (NZ, Cali). The pelts that are incorporated into hanging pieces or pure art are often the Rex and Satin. Things like blankets and clothing trim can be any, it depends on the quality of the item. 

I am preparing to use the pelts from my rabbits. I've collected the ones I have so far, they're in the freezer until I have enough to make a batch of tanning worthwhile. (And until I have enough time to do the tanning. It takes weeks.) I have pelts from mixed breeds, Cali X NZ mixes, pure Cali, even an Angora. They'll each be useful for something.


----------



## WorthItFarms (Jul 10, 2012)

Some people would disagree, but I'd recommend Silver Fox. We had them in the Huntsville area and now in western GA and they have done well in both places. Surprisingly heat-tolerant for all that luxurious fur. Plus they have awesome silvering on their coat and "stand up" fur.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Jul 24, 2012)

We are new to it but we have American Chinchillas. They are sweet for the most part but one of our does has a mean streak lol. Their fur is SOOO soft & it looks & feels like a chinchillas fur.


----------



## Citylife (Aug 5, 2012)

I started out with very good quality Florida Whites and was very happy with them for 3 years.
They handle the heat pretty well and the cold, fine.  
I have recently switched breeds due to the fact that the demand for the quality I supply, has gotten much larger.
I now have one CA, 5 NZW's, a FW and a NZR does.  My buck is a CA.  My CA doe had her first litter with me and 2nd litter is doing great!
She had 8 kits during one of the hottest periods we have had!  Four kits were very very thin and four normal.  In two days you could barely tell who were the thin ones.  So far, I am quite happy with this new doe.  She has done a great job and they are 5 or 6 days old now.  We have had many days from 100-107 degrees.  My rabbits are now in 13x26 foot shed and I have put a small a/c unit to help them stay cooler.  I am hoping it will help my buck not go sterile.  We shall see.  It obviously helps keep them all much more comfortable.  
I recommend any of the three breeds so far.  I think alot of it depends on your overall needs.  
FW's are little blocks of meat with ears and great food to meat ratios and teeny tiny bones!  Smaller litters (5-8) where CA's and NZ's can have 8-12 from what I hear.  I am looking forward to seeing the differences.

Good luck to you

edited:  FW doe had 5 fat healthy FW/CA cross


----------

